# aide terminal



## mac067 (26 Janvier 2009)

Salut, j'aimerai savoir s'il y a un tuto pour le terminal.


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2009)

Pour savoir comment utiliser le Terminal, il suffit de lire n'importe quelle documentation sur le Terminal UNIX (quel que soit l'UNIX en question).
Pour les spécificités d'OS X, il faut prendre un livre sur OS X (logique).

Jusqu'à Jaguar inclus, le shell par défaut était _csh_. Depuis Panther, le shell par défaut est _bash_.
Pour savoir quoi en faire, il y a la doc de _bash_ ou le manuel, dans le Terminal :
	
	



```
man bash
```
Pour apprendre à utiliser le manuel, tu peux faire 
	
	



```
man man
```
Pour approfondir _bash_, il y a ce site.


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour savoir comment utiliser le Terminal, il suffit de lire n'importe quelle documentation sur le Terminal UNIX (quel que soit l'UNIX en question).
> Pour les spécificités d'OS X, il faut prendre un livre sur OS X (logique).
> 
> Jusqu'à Jaguar inclus, le shell par défaut était _csh_. Depuis Panther, le shell par défaut est _bash_.
> ...



et la pauvre blague de geek ou nerd, ça dépend 

```
man woman
```
désolé :rose::rateau:


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2009)

Oui mais on obtient ça :
	
	



```
$ man woman
No manual entry for woman
```
C'est limite ...  :rateau:


----------



## Aldo92 (27 Janvier 2009)

OK.Mais cela s'adresse à quelqu'un qui manipule déjà le terminal !

Jusqu'à Jaguar inclus, le shell par défaut était _csh_. Depuis Panther, le shell par défaut est _bash_.
 :hein: 
Ce n' est pas toujours vrai ;on peut être sous OS 10.5 et en csh(tcsh) par défaut.
Pour ça il y a un moyen de le savoir avec les  cmd suivantes
-connaître les shells installés
*echo $SHELL* (attention à la casse)
-pour savoir si "bash" est installé taper simplement *bash*
-pour savoir où; taper*whereis bash * 
vous devez obtenir /bin/bash ou /usr/local/bin/bash
-pour configurer "bash" comme shell de connexion ;entrez *chsh* suivi du chemin indiqué par la cmd whereis
 ex: *chsh  /usr/local/bin/bash*
-vous optenez un message d'erreur;Saisissez votre MDP...fermez votre session...ouvrez en une nouvelle
....maintenant vous êtes en "bash"


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2009)

Par défaut, c'est quand on ne spécifie rien de particulier. Sur un système standard, si on ne précise pas de _shell_, on a droit à _bash_. C'est ça, par défaut.

Puisque l'on en est à parler de _shells_, précisons que ceux qui sont installés directement avec le système sont : _bash_, _csh_ (_tcsh_ pour être encore plus précis), _ksh_ et _zsh_. Pour mémoire, on peut mentionner la présence aussi des langages de scripting comme Tcl/Tk (_tclsh_ et _wish_), Perl, Ruby, Python.
Chacun a ses mérites ; le plus particulier étant à mon avis _csh_. En utilisant _bash_ on est dans le cas assez général des univers Open Source comme FreeBSD ou Linux. _ksh_ est utilisé sur AIX et d'autres systèmes. Je ne sais pas si _zsh_ est le shell par défaut d'un UNIX.

Pour revenir sur le tuto, n'importe quel tuto sur le _shell_ pour Linux ou BSD ou un autre système pourra aider à commencer. Ensuite, on peut s'attacher à découvrir les commandes propres à OS X, _i.e._ les commandes d'administration (ex. _diskutil_, _dscl_, _mdutil_ etc.).

À noter que si on cherche une commande pour faire quelque chose, on peut utiliser la commande _apropos_ qui permet de retrouver des commandes par thème (c'est basé sur une simple indexation des pages de manuel). Un exemple : si on cherche les commandes de manipulation de Spotlight, il suffit de taper :
	
	



```
apropos Spotlight
```
et on a :
	
	



```
Spotlight(8)             - Spotlight GUI process
mdutil(1)                - manage the metadata stores used by Spotlight
```
Après on peut taper 
	
	



```
man mdutil
```
pour savoir ce que fait la commande.
Cette recherche est possible grâce à une des opérations de maintenance du système.


----------



## Aldo92 (28 Janvier 2009)

"Par défaut, c'est quand on ne spécifie rien de particulier. Sur un système standard, si on ne précise pas de shell, on a droit à bash. C'est ça, par défaut."

Tu n'as pas bien lu mon poste ,je voulais souligner la chose suivante;
ex:Apres passage de "Panther (C shell,tcsh) à Léo avec une" install avec archives"et sans avoir rien spécifié de particulier,mon shell etait toujours en "tcsh"...donc par défaut!(echo $SHELL....../bin/tcsh)
Pour avoir "bash"par défaut il faut effectuer les cmd décrites plus haut .
Il n'empêche que pour un débutant en terminal cela peut être déconcertant;voilà ce que je voulais dire ,pour le reste je n'ai pas l'intention de faire un panel sur les shell.

Ce n'est pas la littérature qui manque.


----------



## tatouille (29 Janvier 2009)

Aldo92 a dit:


> "Par défaut, c'est quand on ne spécifie rien de particulier. Sur un système standard, si on ne précise pas de shell, on a droit à bash. C'est ça, par défaut."
> 
> Tu n'as pas bien lu mon poste ,je voulais souligner la chose suivante;
> ex:Apres passage de "Panther (C shell,tcsh) à Léo avec une" install avec archives"et sans avoir rien spécifié de particulier,mon shell etait toujours en "tcsh"...donc par défaut!(echo $SHELL....../bin/tcsh)
> ...



arrete de rabasher


sinon j'ai trouve ca

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unixintro.html

visuel pas mal


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2009)

Bien fichu, ce tutoriel.


----------



## Aldo92 (29 Janvier 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> arrete de rabasher





-je ne rabâche pas...j'explique.

Et puis, de tout les shell,c'est les (Seychelles ) que je préfère!
Et puis...........


----------

